# 10.3 Grainers Baltic Porter Winner (VIC)



## Grainer (1/2/16)

This won Beerfest Champion Beer 2015 and got 5th at Nationals 2015 and places between 1st to 3rd at all comps I have entered it.

Have had great feedback from all judges.

The FG finished lower so it ended up about 9% from memory. It gets better after about 2-3 months of lagering..so take the time to chill it and wait for the goodness.

*Brewer: Grainer* 
*Batch Size: *38.00 l
*Style:* Baltic Porter (12C)
*Boil Size: *54.81 l
*Style Guide:* BJCP 2008
*Color:* 72.9 EBC
*Equipment:* Haymaker Brewing Co.
*Bitterness:* 77.9 IBUs
*Boil Time:* 90 min
*Est OG:* 1.084 (20.0° P)
*Mash Profile:* Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
*Est FG:* 1.021 SG (5.4° P)
*Fermentation:* Lager, Two Stage
*ABV:* 8.2%
*Taste Rating:* 30.0

Ingredients Amount Name Type #
4.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60 min) Misc 1
5.80 kg Brewers Malt 2-Row (Briess) (3.5 EBC) Grain 2
3.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3
2.20 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 4
680.0 g Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 5
680.0 g Wheat Malt, Plae (BestMalz) (5.9 EBC) Grain 6
440.0 g Chocolate Malt (Simpsons) (847.1 EBC) Grain 7
300.0 g Black Malt (Simpsons) (1083.5 EBC) Grain 8
200.0 g Carafa III (1034.2 EBC) Grain 9
114.0 g Perle [8.0%] - Boil 60 min Hops 10
86.0 g Hallertauer [4.8%] - Boil 12 min Hops 11
28.0 g Hallertauer [4.8%] - Boil 12 min Hops 12
1 pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) Yeast 13


----------



## razz (1/2/16)

Well done grainer. Looks overly bitter. If it won all that then I guess not. I'm tipping the judges say it is a well balanced beer?


----------



## Grainer (1/2/16)

razz said:


> Well done grainer. Looks overly bitter. If it won all that then I guess not. I'm tipping the judges say it is a well balanced beer?


Yes they do.balanced. the malt bill and sweetness balances it out.. some say too much roast some say not enough (guessing from the black malt) but overall really good feedback on it and it is drinking great still 1 year later.


----------



## reardo (2/5/16)

might be a stupid question, but can a beer like this be achieved using BIAB method?


----------



## Mardoo (2/5/16)

Not a stupid question at all. The answer is yes. The fact it's single infusion will make it dead easy, process-wise. Does that answer your question, or do you have process questions as well?


----------



## reardo (2/5/16)

No that's pretty clear to me. I only use BIAB but have considered lately buying a Robobrew and adding a pump to it. i would assume buy doing that it would increase the efficiency of brews....

Are you heading up this way in July Mardoo?


----------



## Mardoo (2/5/16)

Usually recirculating gives you better efficiency, and certainly clearer wort. When I BIAB'd I got about 75% efficiency. You may get around 80% recirculating, which would amount to about $1 saved per brew. In my opinion efficiency is low on the list of things to focus on.

There's a 90% chance I won't make it for this one, but if I can swing it there's nothing else I'd rather do.


----------



## reardo (2/5/16)

Mardoo said:


> Usually recirculating gives you better efficiency, and certainly clearer wort. When I BIAB'd I got about 75% efficiency. You may get around 80% recirculating, which would amount to about $1 saved per brew. In my opinion efficiency is low on the list of things to focus on.
> 
> There's a 90% chance I won't make it for this one, but if I can swing it there's nothing else I'd rather do.


No dramas. For interests sake, what are the more important things to focus on in your opinion?


----------



## Grainer (2/5/16)

Fermentation ! and sanitation.. so many people focus too much on the start and not what makes the brew amazing !


----------

